# Tuned Up



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Taking a spin from a few other posts...

When working your dog on the OUT command, how many folks have been "tuned up" by your own dog, current ot past owned? 

What lead to the dog thinking it was ok to vent out against you? 

Were there any signs you could see that would change any future bitings?

What corrections, if any, were given for something like this?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I wish I could understand what you are saying Howard, but I don't.

We "tune up" cars so they run faster. Are you thinking maybe of some "canine drug"?


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

he means who got bit...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't pick a fight with a dog that loves to fight. Out think it!


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

If the OUT command creates conflict between dog and handler, you get what you taught the dog.... Power against handler....or redirected to prey object.
If the out command is classically connected with conflict towards the helper, then dog will ALWAYS spit it out. Then the challenge will be YOU MUST Hold THE SLLEVE UNTIL I TELL YOU. 
Conflict or drive must diminish when dog has a bite. Does not mean he is passive in the bite. 
And be highest when dog faces a NON moving helper.


----------

